# Hola from Southern Spain



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2015)

HI folks..

*waving* to  mi amigos from Sf :wave: and thanks to so many of you who have PM'd me concerned about my 'disappearance'...bless you all..but I thought i'd said I was going away before I left..so I_'m _ sorry for causing the concern..

We've been having a great time..as best as my back will allow menthego:..and I've taken loads of photos as usual..however it is November and we've had a couple of really strong tropical storms and torrential rain too. A couple of days of hot sunny weather too with temps up almost 90 degrees..but mainly around 22 degrees and a little overcast.

Yesterday we took the train into  Malaga City centre to see the latest Picasso exhibition at the  museum..home of the artist. Weather was kind of overcast and a little chilly..altho' 70 degrees the wind chill form the sea makes it feel colder., but by evening it had got so much warmer and we took a trip on the new Huge ferris wheel at Malaga Marina, before going off to join the cafe culture at night in the city centre, where all the locals were out celebrating one of their many Saint days.. 

This morning it's been pouring with rain but it's just stopped now and the sun has come out again.. so we'll be heading out again very shortly to visit with our grandfurkids up in the mountains..

Here's a few photos of Malaga City yesterday...


----------



## Kadee (Nov 3, 2015)

Glad to hear you are having a good time Holly, :rain: Oh dear you would not get  me on that Ferris wheel ..it looks huge


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 3, 2015)

..Good to hear from you...Thanks for the pics...


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice pics. Would love to visit Spain one day.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

Oooohhh the Ferris wheel. I'm in!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2015)

Glad you're back and had a great time HollyDolly. Missed your sunny smile here.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2015)

Love the pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2015)

Glad to see you're having a good time Holly, the photos are great!  Hope your back is feeling a bit better. :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2015)

Glad you are enjoying your vacation, Holly!  Don't worry about the rain....it falls mainly on the plain!


----------



## Shirley (Nov 3, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Glad you are enjoying your vacation, Holly!  Don't worry about the rain....it falls mainly on the plain!





Beautiful pictures, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Glad you're back and had a great time HollyDolly. Missed your sunny smile here.



Thank you kind sir. and *everyone.*....but not back yet ..still a few days to go before we fly back to the UK. Just got back from a day out at the beach  and some serious shoes / boots and handbag  shopping ( well a girl has to shop at least once doesn't she?) because the leather here is of such excellent quality and a fraction of the price it is  in London.
We had lunch at the beach bar in the sun some really tasty Gambas Pil Pil..and fish soup..deeelicious. Timed it just right because soon after it became really overcast .

Yes folks that Ferris  Wheel is HUGE..I surprised myself going on it because I'm scared of heights but it wasn't so bad after the terror of the first revolution.*yikes* LOL

Tomorrow we're going back to the city to meet up with some friends and visit the Castle. Hopefully if the sun is kind to us we'll get some decent photos...I have to sort out the photos I've already taken , then I'll post some more perhaps tonight (it's 9pm here now) if our internet connection stays on..or if not then tomorrow..


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

> because the leather here is of such excellent quality



awww, how did you know I've been thinking about a new leather handbag?  So sweet!  Will it be arriving Fedex or UPS?  I'll need the tracking number because I have lots of errands, etc. this week.  Gracias, and hasta luego!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2015)

De nada mi amiga...I always  knew you were a classy gal...I'll fedex it in the morning, I'm shoooor you'll luuurve it..


----------



## Shirley (Nov 3, 2015)

They are on sale for two for the price of one, aren't they?  My address is Miss Shirley, Anytown, USA.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2015)

Great photos HD. The Ferris wheel shot especially nice! Have fun.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh I'm crying now   Have you forgotten about your Aussie friend liking hand leather bags also :laugh::laugh:
i will check the post tomorrow


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> De nada mi amiga...I always knew you were a classy gal...I'll fedex it in the morning, I'm shoooor you'll luuurve it..



Well....okay...but I don't want to have to wait around all day  :waiting:
I'm a busy person, places to go, people to see.  
eerrr...I mean thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Well....okay...but I don't want to have to wait around all day  :waiting:
> I'm a busy person, places to go, people to see.
> eerrr...I mean thanks.


...oh talk about ungrateful for all the searching and many shops it took me to find  you just the right one too...furgerrit...I'm just sending my bezzy mates Shirleee and Kadee theirs..and you can go stand on the naughty step and think about your attitude young lady... :badgirl:

in the meantime here's a photie of the Med at dusk...






..and a couple of random pretty gifts I found on the marina for anyone who feel that they must have one...:grin:


----------



## Shirley (Nov 3, 2015)

Can you ship them today?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2015)

LOL looks like they won't have any trouble shipping themselves.. :sunglass:


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

Guess I'll have to add a trip to Walmart to my list of places to go.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Guess I'll have to add a trip to Walmart to my list of places to go.



yup, and it I'm sure you''ll find something nice and shiny in top quality...errrrmmm plastic... :rofl:

adios and buenas noches until next time  folks...


----------



## Shirley (Nov 3, 2015)

Bonus notches to you, too, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2015)

Well I'm back home, got a  ton of photos, travelled widely while we were there, had a great time and a  desperately needed mental and physical rest as well, and got loads of photos as always.
I got to see my adored grandfurkids, spent the afternoon with them at my daughters' house and took them out for a run on the mountains and gave them a much needed cool shower. They're being looked after very well by my daughters' hard working staff while she is in Australia on business, so I didn't get to see her or my s-i-l of course which I knew beforehand..but the dogs were absolutely cock-a-hoop at seeing me 

I'm feeling absolutely worn out now tho', I think it's a cumulative effect of non stop on the go every day from early morning till late at night every day ,and miles and miles of walking....

We had 2 tropical storms while we were there but on the whole we had  absolutely glorious sun, 30 (high 80;s) degrees yesterday for our last day , not bad for November .

Daughter arrives back to Spain from Australia after 3 weeks away..on Tuesday,... so it was a shame we couldn't stay longer to see them return ...but she's had a fantastic time...the Brisbane  people made her and s-i-l very welcome and treated them both like celebrities ( he is very well known in his work)..so they've really had the most wonderful trip

Back to reality however for me...gotta see both the GP and the dentist on Monday, and it's absolutely persisting down with rain here ..so it's back from the sublime to the ridiculous .. I'm not due back to work until Thursday tho', so that' a little more breathing space for me.. *yeaaah*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2015)

Good to see you back Holly .. glad you got to enjoy your grandfurkids while away. :sentimental:


----------

